# Wdit in Photoshop - HELP



## Ken Duke (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi. I am doing a time lapse project but need to remove an item from the photo and synchronise images.
 So can I edit and image from Lightroom in Photoshop and then synchronise image in Lightroom so that the item is gone in all my images (520 of them) Photo's were taken on tripod so they are exactly the same. Thanks in advance for tour help


----------



## Ken Duke (Apr 20, 2014)

*Edit and synchronise*

Is it possible and if so how can I edit a photo from Lightroom in Photoshop and then synchronise with 500 other ones. I'm doing a time lapse and want to remove an item form the images. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## clee01l (Apr 20, 2014)

You need all of the photos in PS and set up a batch action and run it via {File}{Automate}{Batch} on the Photoshop menu.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2014)

You could record a Photoshop action and batch process the images.  Lightroom's spot removal can't remove it?


----------



## Ken Duke (Apr 21, 2014)

clee01l said:


> You need all of the photos in PS and set up a batch action and run it via {File}{Automate}{Batch} on the Photoshop menu.



When you say in PS does it mean they all have to be open and then run the action ?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 21, 2014)

The action can be run against all files in a folder.  So first you need to create the action then run the action  as a batch on the folder.  The action can open each file in turn do the PS "stuff", save the file and repeat this until it has gone through all of the files in the folder. 
This BTW is the same answer that you got from Victoria in your other thread.  So no need for both threads.  Lets try to concentrate all the responses here.


----------



## Ken Duke (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for info, sorry I started another thread as this was my first one and could not find it, hence the other one. Oh too much for spot removal in lightroom


----------



## Ken Duke (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info will try it, as for my other thread, as it was my first one and could not find it, I figured I did it wrong and it was not saved, hence this one.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2014)

No worries, I've merged the threads.


----------

